# quel macintosh avec signatures des créateurs du Macintosh ?



## mistercz100 (25 Octobre 2013)

j'ai entendu dire que sur le Macintosh 128 et 512 et plus , il y avait les signatures des créateurs du Mac , je voulais savoir si sur d'autres Macintosh elle y étaient : Macintosh classic , SE , SE/30 , classic 2 , II

merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'était dans la coque de certains Mac+, mais même pas de tous, et pas dans celle d'autres modèles


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

c'est là
Signed by Steve Jobs & Co - Signatures Inside the Original Macintosh Case | Cult of Mac


----------



## cdbvs (14 Novembre 2013)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Dans la coque de mon Mac+ je les ais aussi 

A+
Cdbvs


----------



## matacao (14 Novembre 2013)

Moi aussi je les ai dans mon mac plus !


----------

